# 25rss Owners In Denver? I Need Assistance With Pdi



## Juan Happycamper (Jan 5, 2005)

I recently purchased a new '05 25RSS from an out-of-state dealer. I should be taking delivery in the next week or two. I have the PDI checklist posted on this site, but would appreciate assistance from a local 25RSS owner who has experience and would be willing to assist in the actual PDI at time of delivery. I'd be willing to compensate someone for their time.

Let me know!~

Thanks,

Juan


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey Juan,

Welcome to Outback ownership! No worries about the PDI. You'll do great if you have the PDI list from Outbackers.com. Remember, you have a full one year warranty (minimum) on the entire trailer, so you have protection against anything that you miss at the PDI. And you will miss several things anyway. Some things you will only discover after you are camping in it.

Please be sure to check your schedule and see if you can attend the Colorado / New Mexico Outbackers Rally at Mueller State Park over the July 28 weekend. View the thread here. So far we have 5 Outbackers attending.

Why did you purchase out of state? Did you not get a deal from either Steve Casey's or Sun City?

Randy


----------



## Juan Happycamper (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks!

I didn't know about SunCity, but the guy I spoke with at Steve Casey's would only quote MSRP, "until I was ready to buy". I emailed him one more time prior to finalizing the deal out of state, to give them a chance to compete for the business, but he didn't even respond. I would have preferred to buy locally, but we're talking thousands of dollars in the price difference.

I'll have to check my calendar for the July rally. Sounds like a hoot.

Can't wait to try out my new camper. I'll be towing with an '02 Expy (5.4 litre with the factory tow package, and a new Hensley I bought for the Outback. Still trying to decide on a brake controller. Any suggestions there?

Adios,

Juan


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Juan,

Oh, check the threads here on the brake controller. The general consensus here is Prodigy.

Very strange on your Casey's experience. I wish you had posted here when you were having problems. Casey's went lower than I expected on our purchase. They came down $2000 from their initial offer after I said I would just purchase at Sun City.

Randy


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Juan, where are you buying from? It wasn't clear where and I don't know if you'll be buying near me or not.

Congrats on the new trailer.


----------



## Juan Happycamper (Jan 5, 2005)

Sorry. Location was in the message header, but I forgot to mention it in the body of the message. We're in Denver. But thanks for the well-wishes!

Juan out!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Whoops missed that thought you were from Denver.

Good luck!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Regardless of who does your PDI, just check it over real good. You can tell pretty quickly if you have a unit in good shape. Run all the systems, and have them show you how to work everything you aren't familiar with.

It's easy to have things fixed on the spot this way, to save you from a return trip. If you do miss something, they will make adjustments under warranty. It's good to get adjustments and minor things corrected quickly, however. Some dealer only honor them for 3 months. (minor adjust)

Good luck.


----------

